# Turkish medieval music any good cd worth checking out im lost



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay is there sutch thing , well of course there is Duddul a track from a compilation of naxos called on the road to Bethlehem but beside this jeez i did research and did not find anything in the turkish classical departement of medieval lore of ancient time..

What about it are there other slow grinding* instrumental works like duddul around his there a cd of turkish medieval music eclusively. than there is from byzantium to andalousia still on naxos but i need more.

I wont something good , the perfect cd for this sound, i like so mutch

* slow grinding mean lento that is percussive and loud ,but this is my definition of it.

Any expert on medieval turkish music what is available on the market that i might like???
Your pal deprofundis wish you all a nice day on talk classical please help me in my query i dont speak
turkish therefore it's complicated for me to search the web for it, and my search came unconclusive?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay is there sutch thing , well of course there is Duddul a track from a compilation of naxos called on the road to Bethlehem but beside this jeez i did research and did not find anything in the Turkish classical department of medieval lore of ancient time..
> 
> What about it are there other slow grinding* instrumental works like duddul around his there a cd of Turkish medieval music elusively. than there is from Byzantium to Andalusian still on naxos but I need more.
> 
> ...


Don't you a have a Turkish pall you could ask?


----------

